# Running Belts



## Jess707 (May 15, 2020)

Hi

I have just been diagnosed with T1D.  Prior to my diagnosis I enjoyed running and this is something that I am keen to get back in to.  I have been advised to introduce it gradually, so I have decided to do the C25K.  I went out on my first run today and got myself so worked up over how much I now need to take out with me (previously I would put on my FitBit, grab a bottle of water and go).  I wore a bum bag which was too big and everything bounced around in it, causing me to become even more frustrated over everything!

I have been doing some research online and a lot of people recommend the SPIbelt - on there website there is the double pocket & the doucle pocket pro.  Which would you recommend - or i'm open to other suggestions?

Thank in advance!


----------



## Barbie1 (May 15, 2020)

Hi Jess and welcome!

I just have a single pocket Spibelt, (I guess it is quite old!) you can tighten it so it doesn’t bounce though I am not convinced that is still true if you put too much in it!

I put into it my pump and some glucose tablets, that’s all.
But I also have a set of leggings with a small pocket at the back of the waistband, and if I feel I need to take my Libre with me, that is where it goes. But if I am only going out for 45 minutes or so I don’t feel I need anything else. 

Test before going out and ensure the level is right for the amount of exercise you are doing. I don’t find levels drop too much during exercise of up to an hour, but more later on, by which time I am home and able to deal with it safely
Hope this helps a little

Ps I think C25K is brilliant and is how I started this running malarkey!


----------



## PaulG (May 16, 2020)

Cycling tops are good. Being tight fitting lycra and with pockets at the back nothing moves around.

Piece of fruit, water bottle, phone, house keys; all go in and stay put till required,
although on a bike we have water bottle holders.

Paul G

Edit to add:-

Forgot, blood sugar monitor and emergency Jelly Babies.
TomTom app on the phone is set to "shops that sell JB's"


----------



## Northerner (May 16, 2020)

I have a double pocket Spibelt. It's fine for things like keys, a bit of money and some hypo treatment, libre reader (if you use one), in which case you really don't know it's there. But if it gets too heavy then it can sag and drop down - I once ran a half marathon with it on and because I didn't trust leaving my valuables I tried stuffing them into it and it sagged so much once I got running that I ended up having to wear it over my shoulder and across my body!


----------



## Hollyrh04 (May 18, 2020)

Hiya I was diagnosed last weekend - so very new to this. Also a keen runner - I did 2km on wed and just took some dextrose tablets with me. It was hard and I was disheartened, but went again today and did 5km - I had a banana beforehand as sugar was below 10 then just took dextrose with me again in case. Left all my testing stuff and snacks and fluids close by in the car. I have a belt/pouch that clips which I wear around my ribs (thats where I find it comfy)  https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07L1X25Z9/ref=cm_sw_r_wa_apa_i_DXQWEbH30994Z


----------



## Ian T (May 20, 2020)

Hi - I was diagnosed T1 almost 4 years ago aged 50, so I know how you feel....  I restarted running about a year ago as I used to run in my youth but hadn't run at all for 20+ years.  I was very cautious because of my T1 but found that there are loads of other runners with diabetes, many very keen and pretty nifty so it's not a barrier.  I made sure I ran with other people while I got used to how my body and BG levels reacted - sometimes BG levels actually went up, especially if I did a hard/fast session.  I carry and have used a couple of times SIS isolotronic energy gels - I got mine from Tesco.  They picked up BG within just a few minutes so no drama.  I also use Freestyle Libre so I can track BG with minimum fuss while on a run using the app on my phone.  I do use a small bumbag as I carry a bunch of stuff with me still and I haven't found anything better - try wearing it on front rather than back and packing it out with something to stop stuff jumping around inside it?  Good luck!


----------



## Chris Hobson (May 23, 2020)

For distance running I use an ultra vest. These were originally designed for ultra runners who do huge distances longer than a marathon, but they are useful for more sane distances too. It is like a waistcoat with lots of zippy pockets. Some of them come with matching drinks bottles that fit into special pouches.


----------



## marcusblackcat (Jul 6, 2020)

I had a flipbelt classic (still have it somewhere) but I have just finally discovered running shorts with multiple pockets and I love them.  The RONHILL infinity marathon twin shorts have a zip pocket on the back big enough for both my insulin pump and a blood testing kit (and comfortable with it). 2 pockets in the inner short for mobile phoneand potentially sweets etc.  And 3 loops for gels if you run with them (which I do).  Nearly £40 a pair but worth every penny!


----------



## ayansha (Jul 30, 2020)

I am not running so much distance when I wear this belt, I don't know where the issue. I think I am not feeling comfortable with the belt.


----------

